# My severed head biter prop



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

Hello gang,
I am posting one of my creations that I will be using this year to scare the kiddos in my neighborhood. I will be dressed in a hazmat suit with gasmask and I will be holding this in my hand:


















I used a barber college head with nylon hair. I made a spine using 1 inch pvc pipe that I cut into 3 inch sections and attached using fishing line through small holes drilled into each end. I used great stuff to finish them and add gore to the neck. I then severed the jaw and reattached it with a small hinge. I glued teeth into the upper and lower mouth and ran some fishing line through the bottom of the jaw out the top of her head:


















It works like a trigger so that when holding the head by the hair you can pull the jaw open and closed without being seen doing it. It looks like your zombie is still snapping!


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

Nice ! Man you gonna scare some kids !!!!


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

I'll save it for the older kids. :winkin:


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

That's pretty clever! Just don't get bit.


----------



## shannibal (Aug 14, 2013)

That looks very well done! Really like that you can make it "bite"!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Total gross out, good work!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Giving it the ability to bite is hilarious and demented


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

RoxyBlue said:


> Giving it the ability to bite is hilarious and demented


Hilarious and demented is exactly what I was going for!


----------



## DreadfulNoise (Oct 22, 2013)

Fantastic prop. That ought to turn some...heads (oh god, here come the puns)


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

^You're heading in the right direction


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

DreadfulNoise said:


> Fantastic prop. That ought to turn some...heads (oh god, here come the puns)





> ^You're heading in the right direction


All these puns are giving me a headache.


----------

